# Angriff auf das Forum von Computerbetrug/Dialerschutz



## sascha (17 Mai 2004)

*Computer-Attacke auf Forum von Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz*

Die Aufklärungsarbeit von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de ist so manchem Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten ein Dorn im Auge. Was das für Folgen haben kann, bekamen wir – und wohl auch Hunderte völlig Unbeteiligter – am heutigen Montagnachmittag zu sehen: Ein Täter attackierte unser Forum, wohl mit dem Ziel, uns in Verruf zu bringen und auch finanziell zu schädigen. 

Der Täter ging mit einer ganz perfiden Masche ans Werk. Ersten Recherchen zufolge setzte er auf etlichen seiner eigenen Internetseiten ein ganz spezielles Script ein. Wenn arglose Besucher auf eine dieser Seiten kamen, wurden sie zum Download einer „Plugin.exe“ aufgefordert. Zeitgleich startete das Script – und öffnete in ihrem Browser in einer Unmenge von Fenstern verschiedene Seiten unseres Forums. Das hatte natürlich Folgen. Zum einen registrierte das gemeinsame Forum von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de einen wahren Ansturm (unfreiwilliger) Besucher, zum anderen sorgte es bei den Betroffenen für Verwirrung. Denn ihnen war natürlich unklar, wie sie auf unser Forum „umgeleitet“ wurden.

In einem ersten Schritt haben wir Betreiber von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de entsprechende Beweissicherungen vorgenommen und die zuständigen Behörden eingeschaltet. Gleichzeitig werden wir gegen den Verursacher der Attacke zivilrechtlich vorgehen – wohl sicher mit einigem Erfolg, da er sich bei seinem Angriff quasi selbst enttarnte.

 Das Motiv der Tat liegt noch im Dunkeln. Möglicherweise ist der Verursacher mit einer Person identisch, die kurz vor dem Angriff „anonym“ in unserem Forum gepostet hatte und dabei eine solche Attacke bereits angekündigt hatte. Nach einem zunächst eher harmlosen Versuch, das Forum durch mehrere unsinnige Beiträge zu „flooden“, begann der Angriff mittels seines Scriptes. Auch diese Daten wurden von uns gesichert. 

Betroffene des Angriffs und Gäste unserer Seiten und des Forums bitten wir für den - von uns nicht zu verantwortenden - Zwischenfall um Verständnis. Wir haben die entsprechenden Schritte unternommen, um des Verantwortlichen habhaft zu werden. Betroffene, die sich als Zeugen zur Verfügung stellen möchten, können sich zudem gerne bei uns melden.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2004)

Ich sehe die Attacke als direkten Angriff gegen die grundgesetzlich garantierte Meinungsfreiheit.

Das Ziel war nicht technische Störung, sondern Unterdrückung unliebsamer Meinungen. Dies erfolgte aus finanziellen Interessen, weil die freie Meinungsbildung hier im Forum die Einkünfte aus zwielichtigen Geschäften mindert.

Das gute Zeichen ist, dass diese Gestalten scheinbar die Wirksamkeit dieses Forums konkret spüren. Es darf aber nicht sein, dass Willkür und Gewalt im Internet das Sagen bekommen. Hier besteht ein hohes öffentliches Interesse, diesem Treiben Einhalt zu gebieten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (5 Juni 2004)

Wie ist denn eigentlich hier der Stand der Dinge? Gibt es Neuigkeiten? Konnte  dem Anfreifer seine Schuld nachgewiesen werden? Ist die Identität des Angreifers zwischenzeitlich geklärt? Wurden gar weitere juristische Schritte eingeleitet? Oder lässt man den Vorfall lieber auf sich beruhen?

Wie schauts denn aus?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass wir dazu momentan keine Stellungnahme abgeben. Wir werden aber informieren, sobald es geht.


----------

